# DP/DR/existential thoughts READ!



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Isn't it crazy how DP/DR can take what you always knew and loved an turn it upside down, mix it all up. Before all of this I was content living on earth. Looking at the stars an moon at night. I loved waking up in the morning to smell the morning air or go for jogs. I loved staying up late. I love being outside. I loved being around friends an family. Now people seem unreal. At times I feel unreal. My surroundings seem unreal. The thoughts of us being human living on a planet thts floating in space makes me feel super unreal like its all a dream or an illusion. I question the sun, the moon the stars the animals around us the plants everything. It's almost as if I'm in the movie "avatar" with all the weirdness. I always been a religious person an now since DP/DR I question God an it kills me. Before this I beer had any problems. I delt with DP/DR before an I got out of it but these existential questions r consuming me an idk where to turn. I just want morning to be morning again, day time to be daytime, night time to be nighttime. I just want to enjoy being in the sun absorbing its rays. I want to look at a world map an not feel so fake. I want to enjoy each an every day as if it were my last. I never feared death an now I sumwat do. I question afterlife an everything. I just want my old life back without question. I want to know God is with me just like I always knew before. Everything just doesn't make sense. Can anyone relate? Or have had this an got better from it?


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Key words: "seem" "feel" "like it's" "almost as if"

All of what you said is related to what you feel - not what is true. Feelings lie.

Recognize that there is a part of you that has always remained unchanged throughout all you have experienced in life - no matter how much you have changed or may change in the future.

You are not your Dr. Dr will remain as long as you feed the chain of anxiety.

Dr --> fear --> fear of fear --> fear of fear of fear -->etc

The solution

Dr --> fear --> acknowledge fear --> disengage from fear --> place attention somewhere else --> Dr --> (repeat)

I can guarantee you that any one else on this forum who has experienced Dr / Dp has entertained the very same thoughts you are having almost to a "T"

They are all thoughts that wouldn't bother you if you weren't experiencing an over-active nervous system...

Like you said - when you feel content these questions don't even bother you...but when you are in fight or flight (extreme anxiety) these questions are some of the worst thoughts to entertain.

Stop trying to answer these questions ---> There aren't any answers!!!

Recognize that these questions are only bothersome because you are feeling bad.

If you didn't feel bad you would probably shrug your shoulders in response to these questions or at least you wouldn't need an immediate response as if your life depended upon it.

The Fight or Flight mode you are experiencing is due to a small almond shaped gland in your brain called the Amygdala which is "switched" on.

This relates to our evolution when we were faced with life or death situations. Of course in a moment where you're faced with death this existential thoughts would only naturally arise, but you are not about to die.

As long as you continue to respond to your thoughts and your feelings as if there is a threat - your Amygdala will continue to do what it knows best - Freak the fuck out of you!!!

If you want to get better recognize that unreality is a symptom that can only exist as long as you decide to react and question whether this will go away.

Instead of asking what if? What if? What if? bad...bad...bad

Try asking what if I started to focus on more important things? What if I stopped buying into these irrational feelings? What if I forgot to obsess over Dr even just for an hour?

What if these strange feelings could actually disappear once I stopped trying to make them go away?

OR

WHAT IF THE ONLY REASON DR CONTINUES IS BECAUSE I ACT LIKE IT IS SOMETHING TO BE AFRAID OF WHEN IT'S ACTUALLY THE FEAR OF DR THAT CREATES IT IN THE FIRST PLACE?

How would you respond to DR if you knew 100 % that it was the last thing to ever be afraid of and that the only thing that was ever creating this condition for you is every second you spend thinking about how to get rid of it or how to escape it. The more you continue to think about how to get rid of it, the more you create the conditions for it to even exist in the first place.

Step out of the loop.

It's your decision.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it. All these questionings or thinking came from DP/DR. Before I never had them. I'm not having a whole lot of anxiety but I stil have sum DP/DR in which the thoughts still occur I'm trying to get things straight an move on from this but it's like a door tht I opened. Before DP/DR I'm almost certain I wouldn't b bothered by this type of thinking.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

At some point those scary thoughts won't bother you anymore. I still get them sometimes, I'm perfectly aware I'm only a microbe in the Universe etc... but now I just don't give a shit lol


----------

